# 99 pen blank pack from PSI



## NotURMailman (Nov 20, 2012)

I was just looking for some input from anyone that had gotten the pack of 99 pen blanks from PSI. The reviews on their website are mixed, but I tend not to trust reviews on the actual seller's site, as they have license to delete any they don't like. 

I prefer hand picking blanks, but for $1 each it is tempting. However the only time I have ordered blanks from PSI I was dissapointed in the quality compared to blanks of the same species I had gotten elsewhere. But, since I only ordered from them once I can't say that is or isn't the norm.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Nov 20, 2012)

A few things to consider ... They are 5/8" square, you can't use them for all pens and drilling may be difficult. Unless you make a lot of pens to sell you probably won't want to make 9 from the same plain wood blanks (x11 varieties).

If it were me, I would spend the same on ±20 blanks that'll show a lot better.

Just my 2¢

AK


----------



## pianomanpj (Nov 20, 2012)

Andrew_K99 said:


> A few things to consider ... They are 5/8" square, you can't use them for all pens and drilling may be difficult. Unless you make a lot of pens to sell you probably won't want to make 9 from the same plain wood blanks (x11 varieties).
> 
> If it were me, I would spend the same on ±20 blanks that'll show a lot better.
> 
> ...



+1 on what Andrew said. There's a reason that they're only a dollar a blank and sold in bulk. I'm not saying that they're junk, but they're nothing special either.


----------



## Justturnin (Nov 20, 2012)

yepers, that a lot of the same thing and small.  You will sure be limited on the kits you can make unless you are drill spot on then you may add 3-4 more kits.


----------



## NotURMailman (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks, that's what I wanted to hear. I'll pass.


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 20, 2012)

My experience with blank packs like that is that a quarter of them sell pretty good and the rest are table fillers.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 20, 2012)

I've never tried the PSI set... but I do have an order in at CSUSA for their 50 blank "Premium assortment" pack for $40. They are also 5/8" (minimum).  Did it on a bit of a whim, I need to do a few matched Slim/Trim pen/pencil sets as well as stylus and stylus/slimlines. 



> Assortment may include but is not limited to:  Tiger Striped Myrtle, Eucalyptus Burl, Figured Ash, Figured Poplar, Lignum Vitae, Madrone Burl, Fiddleback Catalpa, Acrylic Ivory/Horn, Pau Ferro, Fiddleback Maple, Pau Rosa



Turners Choice Premium Pen Blank Assortment 50 Pack | Pen Making | Craft Supplies USA

I'll update when it arrives if anyone's interested.


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 20, 2012)

I noticed that Woodcraft has their 50-pack on sale for $19.99 from 11/23 to 12/24.


----------



## dankc908 (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't usually buy a lot of wooden pen blanks.  It is more cost effective and better quality to buy a board and cut my own blanks.  I, also, have the ability to cut in such a way as to maximize the use of 'grain' in my turnings.

Dan


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 20, 2012)

sbell111 said:


> I noticed that Woodcraft has their 50-pack on sale for $19.99 from 11/23 to 12/24.



Dang, I missed that!!  Those are 3/4"   Linked for the lazy: Buy Mostly Exotic Pen Blank Assortment 50-piece at Woodcraft.com

Edit - and where to get the Black Friday pricing for sale items: http://www.woodcraft.com/offers/blackfriday.aspx


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Nov 20, 2012)

Well my package of 99 blanks is scheduled to arrive in 2 more days. I thought its a great value for your money. I surely won't use them all in my next turning session, but I am sure to have a nice supply of wood for many months to come.
I of course use other woods for my top of the line pens.


----------



## plantman (Nov 20, 2012)

Take a look at griffin exotic woods.   Jim S


----------



## Rodnall (Nov 20, 2012)

I ordered a smaller pack. there were some nice blanks but then there were some very plain pieces I may not ever use.


----------



## flippedcracker (Nov 20, 2012)

I bought the pack, and it was perfect for what I was looking for. There's definitely some plain stuff, but also some good stuff. But if you're looking for bigger stuff, or only "interesting" stuff, look elsewhere.


----------



## TerryDowning (Nov 20, 2012)

You can always the plain ones and extras that won't make it into pens into a bowl.

http://www.tahoeturner.com/instructions/pdf/penblankbowl.pdf


----------



## NotURMailman (Nov 20, 2012)

LagniappeRob said:


> sbell111 said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed that Woodcraft has their 50-pack on sale for $19.99 from 11/23 to 12/24.
> ...



That's a much better deal. Where did you see that the sale goes on until 12/24?


----------



## yaroslaw (Nov 21, 2012)

If you buy any "Pack" from PSI, be prepared to have full table of unknown wood. They do not mark wood, and often they change species and you are getting not the wood in description (and again, you would never know, WHAT wood).

I've had 12 Exotics pack from them, most of the wood I've already figured out after long research and two samples are still mystery. 3 out of six types in description where something else.
Also, 10pack cocobolo from PSI doesn't look good, still have half of that pack, PSI cocobolo is of really low quality.


----------



## mdm0829 (Nov 21, 2012)

Good luck with them.  I don't buy anything from PSI since they refused to admit a mistake and told me to take my business elsewhere.  I used to get their catalog to see what was there so I could order from one of their resellers, but I haven't received one in a while, even though I have requested one.  The last time I checked, the BBB had assigned them an F rating.


----------



## navycop (Nov 21, 2012)

sbell111 said:


> I noticed that Woodcraft has their 50-pack on sale for $19.99 from 11/23 to 12/24.



This is what I got when I first started just to practice on.


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Nov 22, 2012)

I often find myself looking for some cheap wood to make inserts or small segments, where the quality of the wood is non important, so if this package has fine and not so fine wood, that's OK with me.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 22, 2012)

NotURMailman said:


> LagniappeRob said:
> 
> 
> > sbell111 said:
> ...




It's 11/26 from what I've seen... FYI it's available to buy at that price NOW - a day early.

Plus check out the banner - $10 off $25 (non-sale items). Picked it, the 10 pack of "Cobalt Gold" (WTH is that?)solid clip slimlines, and a some bottle stopper blanks for $66 shipped (reg $116 + shipping).


----------



## mmoncur (Nov 23, 2012)

I ordered the "mostly exotic" assortment from Woodcraft yesterday (too lazy to go to the actual store and fight the crowds today.) I'll post about it when it arrives.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey guys!!

Even if I buy 1000 blanks, SOME are very plain.  In a large buy you are likely to pay more than $1 a blank!!  So, the "plain janes" need a home, too.

The 100 pack looks like a good way to sell them.

FWIW,

Ed


----------



## NotURMailman (Nov 24, 2012)

I went ahead and ordered two of the packs from WoodCraft. I figured it can't be too bad for 100 blanks delivered for less than $50.


----------



## PTsideshow (Nov 24, 2012)

Bought a pack when I went by WC store today, will take a pic in the morning. Looks to be a nice assortment for practice for the turner. You could get 150 blanks for the regular price!
:clown:


----------



## bwftex (Nov 25, 2012)

As most of us do I love fine woods with with interesting features but a  plain piece of wood can still make a beautiful pen. I've had good luck  with pens from ordinary wood, solid acrylics, and some out of things  like alternate ivory and very plain deer antler. 

I had a few  very bland looking left over BOW blanks from an order when I first  started making pens. So I decided to make myself a pen with one using a  chrome new series kit that had a small scratch on the cap. It was was  finished with BLO and CA. The BLO in this case helped make bland into  beautiful when mated with the simple graceful profile of the kit. I've  had some nice comments on the pen and several "how much can you make me  one like that for?" type questions.  Simple, understated elegant pens  work well in the product lines for the likes of Pelican and Mont Blanc  so I figure they should work us too. 

Anyway there is a place for  a well finished plain piece of wood coupled with metal parts that  complement or contrast well with it. Those bulk packs of blanks may very  well be a bargain and the plain blanks left over do not necessarily  have to be set aside or be reserved for only low end pens. The appeal  and look of a piece of wood when finished often has much or more to do  with the craftsman's plan for it than the wood itself.


----------



## PTsideshow (Nov 25, 2012)

This is what was in my bundle, I have little knowledge of fine woods other than some of the more common ones . I will sort it out later. It was two of their 25 blank bundles banded together, separate banding on mine.

























Not bad for .3998¢ each
I am happy with the assortment. As I have been buying exotics when WC has them on sale, and from the pound pallet when they have something interesting.I figure that there will be a number of members of the local IAP that can help me out at meetings. Since I am only sure of SFP, MDF, plywood, balsa some of the soft carving woods, oak etc.
:clown:


----------



## PTsideshow (Nov 27, 2012)

I was at WC again today because in the flyer that I got Saturday, they had the Nova live center system on sale MT2 mount and 6 assorted points SKU 148539 it has 3 bearings and a hoillow center for lamp drilling. $13.00 bucks off the regular price!

They also still had some of the 50 blanks bundles at the sale price still available.
:clown:


----------



## stonepecker (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the photos PT....That helped us alot to decide to place an order.  
We need blanks to pratice on and can use the plain ones for that.  Also, the son can use them for making pens for his friends on the cheap.  We ordered 2 packs.

We think this was a great buy for the beginner.


----------



## PTsideshow (Nov 27, 2012)

The bundles they put out since Saturday had a couple more of the colored woods in them for the price, I bought another bundle. I figure as you say for practice I can screw all 100 up at the price. The plain ash or other white woods will be used for playing with dyes etc.
:clown:


----------



## bigevilgrape (Nov 27, 2012)

yaroslaw said:


> If you buy any "Pack" from PSI, be prepared to have full table of unknown wood. They do not mark wood, and often they change species and you are getting not the wood in description (and again, you would never know, WHAT wood).



Thats what I got with the pack from woodcraft.  I got it to help me learn, which is fine, but now I have a bunch of blanks and no idea what anything is


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 28, 2012)

NotURMailman said:


> LagniappeRob said:
> 
> 
> > sbell111 said:
> ...


It was stated in their mailed ad.


----------



## NotURMailman (Nov 28, 2012)

I figure it out. UPS says they are at my front door right now...


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 28, 2012)

Personally I liked the CSUSA pack better. Each blank was numbered and a legend sheet was included.  The woodcraft came as a bunch of wood with no marking whatsoever.

I'll post pics of both packs tomorrow in the light.


----------



## bigevilgrape (Nov 28, 2012)

A  small sampling of the two packs I got from woodcraft.  





DSC_0021.jpg by bigevilgrape, on Flickr




DSC_0025.jpg by bigevilgrape, on Flickr 

I picked though the packs they had for the ones with the most red colored blanks.  Does anyone have a good resource for identifying cut wood?  I have plenty of books on identifying trees while they are still standing... to bad they don't help here


----------



## mmoncur (Nov 28, 2012)

That looks very similar to my Woodcraft assortment. The red ones are probably Padauk but I haven't identified any others yet...


----------



## bigevilgrape (Nov 28, 2012)

That was my guess on the red ones too, the yellow I might go out on a limb and guess yellow heart.


----------



## yaroslaw (Nov 29, 2012)

The most comprehensive source for identifying wood: HobbitHouse Wood ID site


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Nov 29, 2012)

bigevilgrape said:


> Does anyone have a good resource for identifying cut wood?  I have plenty of books on identifying trees while they are still standing... to bad they don't help here


This book is Hard cover, and is stored  in an included hard box. It's 800 pages of first class shiny heavy paper, full of photos. The book shows at the left page the Latin and common name of the wood, the family and a full description of it in English German and French, and the opposite shows 3 photos of the wood: a Transverse, a Radial and a Tangent section of the wood.
At 26+ dollars it's an incredible value.
Only drawback, it's for American woods only.

The Woodbook: The Complete Plates (Taschen 25th Anniversary) (German Edition): Romeyn B Hough: 9783822838181: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## PTsideshow (Nov 29, 2012)

Here is a steal of a deal,WOOD: Identification & Use - HamiltonBook.com

They only ship to the US. Book is great but the best part is they have it reduced to $9.95 a savings of $20.00. they also have a number of other books on wood working and DVD's on turning and such. The Shipping charges are $3.50 per order plus $0.40 per item. Great book!

World woods in color, by William A Lincoln ISBN 0-941936-20-1, Linden Publishing. Another great one lots of info and clear great photo's.
Amazon may be good for used books but don't limit yourself try the site below. It is world wide and most of the major book dealers and sellers on the internet. I have found some great deals as some sellers think because it is old it is worth a lot of money!
AddALL Used and Out of Print book search

If you would like to see if it is in a library near you then this may be the site for you.
WorldCat.org: The World's Largest Library Catalog
If your library, is a member it's content will be listed. Don't forget to check if your local library has a lend agreement with state colleges, universities and large libraries.

The website in a previous post is also a great source!
:clown:


----------



## PTsideshow (Nov 30, 2012)

Went to WC to do the wife's Christmas and birthday shopping for me, since she doesn't like buying the items in case they are wrong since they all look a like to her.

This is the second bundle I bought the other day, more color.






Today they had put more out and this bundle keep calling my name!





I got the deal on the Nova sale chuck with the assorted jaws, that they emailed. I have been thinking of one for the old Delta lathe that i picked up months ago. So the wife's Christmas shopping is
:clown:


----------



## bigevilgrape (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm envious of your purple heart.  Ours didn't have any bundles with it.


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Nov 30, 2012)

FWIW I just received my package of 99 blanks from PSI. It came with this sheet of paper. I haven't had the time to compare the actual pieces of wood to those photos, but so far, it looks OK to me.


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Dec 1, 2012)

This is my 99 pen blanks from PSI. I must say I am very impressed with it. Other than the Yellowheart which looks just plain plain, the rest of the woods look very nice and some even awesome.
There were exactly 99 blanks in the box, and except for one that apparently got a nail through during some of the packaging process, which split it, the rest are fine.
+1 to this purchase in my opinion.


----------



## Tom T (Dec 1, 2012)

I got a lot of purple in my WC also.


----------

